# My workshop or shops



## Kactiguy (Mar 18, 2008)

First of all, I'm pretty much a newbie and I really don't have much of a shop to speak of. Instead, my "shop" is all spread out. This map might illustrate what Im talking about.





I'm an an illustrator for a living. This is the studio where I work. It is also where think about all of the things I'd rather be doing like building something out of metal.




Through that little opening on the left is my little hobby bench or corner or whatever you want to call it. It is unfinished now, but eventually it will have a bowling alley desktop to match the other desks. I bought that little drill press from Birk. Mighty handy.




This is my garage where I have my workbench and a bit larger drill press, vice and other tools. You can just see the front of another project--my 1946 chevy pickup.




If you want to see my lathe you have to travel a few blocks to my dad's shop. It it a craftsman lathe that somebody gave him. It is part of the reason I got interested in this hobby in the first place. When he got it, nobody knew how to use it, so we started learning what we could. This forum has been a big help. His shop also has a welder, torch, cut off saw, a much larger drill press (which couldn't drill an accurate hole if it's life depended on it) and other useful stuff like extra scrap metal.








Now, down the street to my brother's house to use the mill. Another "donated" piece of equipment. An older gentleman in our neighborhood passed away and his family gave it to my dad. Again, we really didn't know how to use it, but we are learning. If I remember right the mill is a Fray. It is a monster, but it works well, and it came with a ton of bits and stuff.




So, that is my shop setup. Works great until you need a certain drill bit, and then it's off to Dad's shop.. not there, better check the brother's place...hmmm not here ether. Where is that reamer...better check here, what was that measurement... back home, I need to tap that... where are the taps? 




Well, at least I'm getting the exercise.


----------



## tattoomike68 (Mar 18, 2008)

The flow chart is a classic.  :big: 







Nice shops and work space as a group, it looks like you can do most anything with all that.

My brother owns a big shop I can use when I need it. its about 3 miles away so its not bad. I would be screwed if he sold it.


----------



## Bogstandard (Mar 18, 2008)

Kactiguy,

You must be saving yourself a fortune.

Just think how much health club fees are.

All you have to do is choose the right engine build, and you have a ready made workout regime.

Frustrating, yes. But you are staying fit doing all that running around.

John


----------



## zeusrekning (Mar 18, 2008)

I though I had it bad at work. I only have to walk back and forth about 120 feet all day


----------



## rake60 (Mar 18, 2008)

Kactiguy 
You must be aware of the fact gasoline prices are expected to reach $4 a gallon this
summer. I have a 1968 Vespa Moped in pieces in my basement that's free to anyone
who is willing to come and get it to finish the restoration! 

120 MPG as long as your willing to help it up the hills.... 

Rick


----------



## Bogstandard (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh!! to have petrol at that price.
Cheap petrol here works out to about $9 a gallon, make that about $10 around the big cities.

John


----------



## gilessim (Mar 18, 2008)

Rick, my friend just sold a 1971 Vespa 50cc for 3000 Euros over here ,hang on to it! they're going up like crazy!

John, and anyone else interested,I often go to Egypt for my work and the petrol ,the last time I was there, November I think cost about 15 euro cents a litre, thats about $1. a gallon!!!

Giles


----------



## Kactiguy (Mar 18, 2008)

That old truck runs great but only gets to come out once or twice a year to haul stuff to the dump. Not only can I not afford the gas, I can't afford the license and registration ether. Good thing my "shops" are close enough to ride my bike to.
Now that I'm learning how to machine things, I could make me a new speedometer gear. The one it has is in bits and pieces.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Mar 18, 2008)

rake60  said:
			
		

> Kactiguy
> You must be aware of the fact gasoline prices are expected to reach $4 a gallon this
> summer. I have a 1968 Vespa Moped in pieces in my basement that's free to anyone
> who is willing to come and get it to finish the restoration!
> ...



Don't tempt me Rick... you aren't that far from me and I love to restore bikes... you serious??

Eric


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 18, 2008)

Guy you make me feel good. I thought I had it bad walking from the upstairs shop to the basement and occasionally out to the garage. 
Tin


----------

